# what i need play mp3



## whiteghostmk5 (Apr 14, 2008)

Have 2006 mk5 what do i need play my sansa mp3 player on my radio by the way i have pk2.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: what i need play mp3 (whiteghostmk5)*

Do you have the factory aux port in the glovebox?
do you have Sat radio? and if so do you use it?


----------

